# Superbike-Sorpetal-MTB-Marathon



## Scalpel 1967 (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ab heute kann sich Angemeldet werden www.mega-sports.de also haut rein es gibt nur 1000 Startplätze.
Wer von euch ist mit dabei 
Ich habe mich für die 55 km gemeldet.

Bis dann


----------



## Wave (6. Februar 2006)

hier, ich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliT (6. Februar 2006)

Scalpel 1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer von euch ist mit dabei


Meinereiner.

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## tedeschino (6. Februar 2006)

icke och!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (6. Februar 2006)

Danke für den Hinweiß, habe mich bereits am gestrigen Sonntag als erster der Hobby Herren Wertung gemeldet. Hoffentlich springt ein guter Startblock dabei rum  
3 Runden möcht ich dieses Jahr schon schaffen, Das zeitfenster ist für so ne Lahme Ente wie mich allerdings ein wenig eng.. :-(

Für dem P-Weg Marathon läuft die Anmeldephase ab 01.03.2006.


----------



## Eintopf (9. Februar 2006)

Wieviele Höhenmeter sind denn zu fahren?


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (9. Februar 2006)

Eintopf schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviele Höhenmeter sind denn zu fahren?



Hallo,
hier kannst du dir deine Höhenmeter  aussuchen www.mega-sports.de ist auf jeden Fall ne super Veranstalltung bin  letztes Jahr die 68 er Runde gefahren Super Sache 

Gruß


----------



## r19andre (10. Februar 2006)

Nabend,

müssen denn die nahen MA fast immer Samstag`s starten. Da muss ich noch Räder verkaufen und die anderen fahren schon.
Mist.  Das nächste mal.

Grüße
Andre


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (18. Februar 2006)

Kanst ja in Willingen starten wenn dir Pfingstmontag lieber ist.


----------



## md-hammer (20. Februar 2006)

Scalpel 1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hier kannst du dir deine Höhenmeter  aussuchen www.mega-sports.de ist auf jeden Fall ne super Veranstalltung bin  letztes Jahr die 68 er Runde gefahren Super Sache
> 
> Gruß



Finde dort keine Höhenmeterangabe. Höchstens die Streckenläng


----------



## Postmann (20. Februar 2006)

md-hammer schrieb:
			
		

> Finde dort keine Höhenmeterangabe. Höchstens die Streckenläng


 
Die Profile und Höhenmeter werden in den nächsten Tage erst ins Netz gestellt!

P.S. Bin auch dabei 55km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eatmydirt (10. März 2006)

So hab mich auch angemeldet! Starte auf der Halbmarathon Distanz in der Herren Lizensklasse. Mal sehen wie es dieses Jahr wird!


----------



## pseudosportler (10. März 2006)

Habe mich auch Angemeldet, Höhenprofiele sind jetzt online, mal schauen was bei meinen ersten Marathon so geht, na ja Halbmarathon  .
Habe mal ne Frage, ist Strecke technisch anspruchsvoll oder sind es überwiegend Waldautobahnen, sprich soll ich mit dem Harten oder Weichen fahren.
Danke schon mal im vorraus.
MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Tomek (10. März 2006)

pseudosportler schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich auch Angemeldet, Höhenprofiele sind jetzt online, mal schauen was bei meinen ersten Marathon so geht, na ja Halbmarathon  .
> Habe mal ne Frage, ist Strecke technisch anspruchsvoll oder sind es überwiegend Waldautobahnen, sprich soll ich mit dem Harten oder Weichen fahren.
> Danke schon mal im vorraus.
> MfG pseudosportler


also wenn du dei uns in duisburg und umgebung mit dem technischen sachen keine probleme hast dann wirds für dich kein problem werden!werde auch "nur" den halbmarathon unter die räder da ich einen woche vorher schon beim kellerwaldmarathon unterwegs bin!
gruss tomek


----------



## pseudosportler (10. März 2006)

Danke für die Info, dann werde ich wohl das Harte nehmen, wen ich dein Hinterrad sehe grüße ich es  .
MfG pseudosportler


----------



## 4XRacerPB (15. März 2006)

übernachtet jemand von euch in der jugenherberge am sorpesee evtl???


----------



## Wave (21. März 2006)

hehe.....jugendherrberge sorpesee  da ist cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (22. März 2006)

ja danke ich weiss....
also???


----------



## md-hammer (26. März 2006)

pseudosportler schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich auch Angemeldet, Höhenprofiele sind jetzt online, mal schauen was bei meinen ersten Marathon so geht, na ja Halbmarathon  .
> Habe mal ne Frage, ist Strecke technisch anspruchsvoll oder sind es überwiegend Waldautobahnen, sprich soll ich mit dem Harten oder Weichen fahren.
> Danke schon mal im vorraus.
> MfG pseudosportler


Habe die Höhenprofile immer noch nicht gefunden


----------



## pseudosportler (26. März 2006)

md-hammer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe die Höhenprofile immer noch nicht gefunden




So dann versuche ich dir mal zu helfen, PC Genie läst grüßen  , http://www.stefan-nolte.de/mega-sports/profil-mittel-2006.pdf
http://www.stefan-nolte.de/mega-sports/profil-lang-2006.pdf
so jetzt weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## pseudosportler (26. März 2006)

Ah es geht doch, es geht doch ist gar nicht so schwer  .


----------



## Becci (26. März 2006)

Scalpel 1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer von euch ist mit dabei



... ebenfalls gemeldet auf 55 km...und bin gespannt was mich dort erwartet


----------



## md-hammer (27. März 2006)

pseudosportler schrieb:
			
		

> So dann versuche ich dir mal zu helfen, PC Genie läst grüßen  , http://www.stefan-nolte.de/mega-sports/profil-mittel-2006.pdf
> http://www.stefan-nolte.de/mega-sports/profil-lang-2006.pdf
> so jetzt weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter  .
> 
> MfG pseudosportler


Vielen Dank


----------



## Tomek (27. März 2006)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> ... ebenfalls gemeldet auf 55 km...und bin gespannt was mich dort erwartet


meistens jede menge schlamm!!!!


----------



## Becci (27. März 2006)

Tomek schrieb:
			
		

> meistens jede menge schlamm!!!!



och das ist für mich weniger das prob  notfalls fahr ich auch im schnee


----------



## Kleinblattagent (20. April 2006)

Hallo,

muß man sich unbedingt bei der Anmeldung auf eine Steckenlänge festlegen, oder kann man sich während des Rennens noch überlegen, ob man nicht doch lieber die lange oder mittlere Distanz fahren will? Der Preis ist ja eh der gleiche. Ich war das letzte Mal 2003 dabei. Da konnte man sich während des Rennens noch überlegen wieviele Runden man drehen wollte. 

           Gruß

             Michael


----------



## Wave (20. April 2006)

Nein, die möglichkeit gibt es dieses Jahr leider nicht mehr. Ich persönlich habe alles versucht es druchzubringen, aber unser Verein hat da auf Sturr geschaltet...leider.

Kleiner Tip: Die Runde ist echt heftig geworden. Ich war nach 55km langsamer Fahrt echt ziemlich im Arsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becci (20. April 2006)

wie siehts denn momentan bodentechnisch bei euch im sauerland aus???


----------



## Wave (21. April 2006)

im moment schauts recht gut aus...alles auf jeden fall fahrbar! es gibt zwar hier oder da noch das ein oder andere schlammloch, aber nix wildes!
einzig eine "autobahn-abfahrt" ist arg sauig. da laufen irgendwie ganze bäche über den weg?!


----------



## Peter88 (21. April 2006)

Hey,

Hat jemand den LINK
zu einer liste wo man alle Voranmeldungen sehen kann für mich  ??
Find sie nicht. 

Mfg
Peter


----------



## Wave (21. April 2006)

probiers mal hier 

http://www.mega-sports.de/anmeldung/meldungen.php


----------



## Peter88 (21. April 2006)

Thx


----------



## Speichennippel (27. April 2006)

Der andere Fred scheint irgendwie tot, deshalb frage ich hier nochmal:

Ich bin sowas noch nie mitgefahren.  Wenn ich meine normalen Touren mache, habe ich einen 3 Liter Camelbak dabei, sowie ein paar Waffeln und Nutellabrote.  
Soll ich das mitschleppen (3000  für ein leichtes Rad, aber 3 kg Wasser auf dem Buckel  ) oder ist es besser sich auf die Verpflegungsstellen zu verlassen. Was gibt es da überhaupt ? Wieviele Oasen gibt es (100 km) ? Was muss ich nehmen um einen 26er Schnitt zu fahren, wie der Sieger    letztes Jahr ?  
Fährt da jeder für sich oder bilden sich Gruppen ? Lohnt Windschattenfahren ? Kann man auch mal ein bisschen schwätzen oder beissen alle verbissen in den Lenker ?
Tja, vielleicht kann einer ja mir Veranstaltungsmitfahranfänger weiterhelfen.
Schönen Grüße


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (27. April 2006)

Speichennippel schrieb:
			
		

> Der andere Fred scheint irgendwie tot, deshalb frage ich hier nochmal:
> 
> Ich bin sowas noch nie mitgefahren.  Wenn ich meine normalen Touren mache, habe ich einen 3 Liter Camelbak dabei, sowie ein paar Waffeln und Nutellabrote.
> Soll ich das mitschleppen (3000 â¬ fÃ¼r ein leichtes Rad, aber 3 kg Wasser auf dem Buckel  ) oder ist es besser sich auf die Verpflegungsstellen zu verlassen. Was gibt es da Ã¼berhaupt ? Wieviele Oasen gibt es (100 km) ? Was muss ich nehmen um einen 26er Schnitt zu fahren, wie der Sieger    letztes Jahr ?
> ...



Hallo,
Also etwas zu trinken muÃ du schon mitnehmen,da kann man sich nicht nur auf die Verpflegungsstellen verlassen.
Bei den Verpflegungsstellen gibt es Wasser,Iso und Obst ab und zu auch Riegel.
Windschatten lohnt sich,bei der 100 km Strecke brauchte ich ein Abschleppseil.
26er Schnitt keine Ahnung was man da machen muÃ, ich denke da muÃ man frÃ¼h anfangen zu trainieren und einfach gut drauf sein. Schaffe ich nicht mal im Traum.
Mit dem ein oder anderem kann man auch schwÃ¤tzen,aber es gibt auch welche die das sehr sehr ernst nehmen und dich hÃ¶chstens doof angucken. 

Der marathon ist echt gut und es macht echt SpaÃ wÃ¼nsche dir viel GlÃ¼ck auf deiner ersten GroÃen Runde.

GruÃ Scalpel


----------



## dr.jekyll 71 (27. April 2006)

aufgrund der tatsache,dass der wetterbericht für samstag 1-7°C und schneeschauer voraussagt,würde ich vielleicht 3l glühwein mitnehmen 
ich für meinen teil nehme 2-3 riegel mit,ca. 1,5l maxim zeugs im camelbak,und vor allem bringe ich optimismus mit,dass es vielleicht doch nicht schneit ,und hoffe,dass ich meine 55 km venünftig absolviert bekomme...
um die 100 km in sundern mit nem 26er schnitt zu fahren,muss man das nötige talernt,die fitness,und vieeeeeeeel zeit zum trainieren mitbringen.
du solltest dich nicht an solchen werten orientieren,sondern beim ersten marathon auf "ankommen" fahren. das wird samstag bei deinen 100 km hart genug 

gruß,thorsten


----------



## Speichennippel (27. April 2006)

Ja danke !! Ich werde mal die normale Ausrüstung mitschleppen.  26er Schnitt ist schon krass. Bei meinem Beitrag gehörte eigentlich dieser Smily bei : 
Ich wünsche uns allen einen riesen Spaß, denn darum geht es ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliT (27. April 2006)

dr.jekyll 71 schrieb:
			
		

> aufgrund der tatsache,dass der wetterbericht für samstag 1-7°C und schneeschauer voraussagt,


Nee, ne ? Die spinnen , die Sauerländer ...

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## Puschel78 (27. April 2006)

Hallo, habe auch noch mal ne Frage, fahre auch zum 1. mal mit. Wie sieht den die Strecke aus? Überwiegend Forstwege oder geht es auch schon mal ins richtige Gelände?? 

Gruß Puschel


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (28. April 2006)

Puschel78 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, habe auch noch mal ne Frage, fahre auch zum 1. mal mit. Wie sieht den die Strecke aus? Überwiegend Forstwege oder geht es auch schon mal ins richtige Gelände??
> 
> Gruß Puschel




Eigentlich nur Forstweg, kenne die jetzige Strecke aber nicht.


----------



## wildsnoopy (28. April 2006)

Puschel78 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, habe auch noch mal ne Frage, fahre auch zum 1. mal mit. Wie sieht den die Strecke aus? Überwiegend Forstwege oder geht es auch schon mal ins richtige Gelände??
> 
> Gruß Puschel



So wie ich bis jetzt die Strecke gesehen habe besteht diese aus ca 1/3 aus Straße und der Rest aus Waldwegen und Schlamm   Ach ja und ein paar kleine Trail Stücke

Die Strecke läuft bei mir vor der Haustür her.

So wie ich das gerade gesehen habe sind wir vom Team gut vertreten. 
14 Starter


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (28. April 2006)

Hi habe mich für die 100.er Distanz gemeldet, bei sieben ein halb stunden sollte das machbar sein.  Ich hoffe es zumindestens noch..
Also letztes jahr hab ich mit 4,30 die 70 ger gefahren, hatte 2 Platten, da sollte das schon passen.. 
Mal gucken wie es morgen Abend aussieht.. he he..


----------



## Postmann (28. April 2006)

wildsnoopy schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strecke läuft bei mir vor der Haustür her.
> 
> So wie ich das gerade gesehen habe sind wir vom Team gut vertreten.
> 14 Starter


 
Hi,

kannst Du da nicht deine Leute anweisen eine Verpflegungsstelle bei Euch für unser Team einzurichten.     

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliT (28. April 2006)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> kannst Du da nicht deine Leute anweisen eine Verpflegungsstelle bei Euch für unser Team einzurichten.


Na das halt ich doch mal für ne großartige Idee   

Cheers und bis morgen,
Oli


----------



## Wave (28. April 2006)

boah k*cke, was ist das kalt hier!!!!
war die Woche in Essen und dann eben der Temperaturschock


----------



## Puschel78 (28. April 2006)

Wann sollte man denn dort vor Ort sein?


----------



## Micki (28. April 2006)

Ich glaube ich komme doch nicht, scheiss auf die Startgebühr...


----------



## wildsnoopy (28. April 2006)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> kannst Du da nicht deine Leute anweisen eine Verpflegungsstelle bei Euch für unser Team einzurichten.
> 
> ...




Dann gibt es aber nur Babynahrung,davon haben wir genug bei uns zu Hause  
So Teamis bis morgen früh, werde jetzt mir noch schnell den Nobby Nic aufziehen


----------



## Speichennippel (30. April 2006)

Das Wetter war doch geil, ich sage nur Matsche Pammpe. Was mich wundert ist, dass die meisten ohne Schutzblech gefahren sind und das wo der Hauptsponsor SKS heißt.
Witzig fand ich das Duschzelt. Einer ist komplett mit Helm und Schuhen unter die Brause gegangen.
Also mir hat es Spaß gemacht !


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. April 2006)

:d


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. April 2006)

> Einer ist komplett mit Helm und Schuhen unter die Brause gegangen.


 

Wenn der zufällig lange Haare hatte war ich das. 
Besser als mit dem Mock die Badewanne zu verstopfen. 
Ansonsten wars ganz geil. Ein wenig kalt.. 

Das Schutzblech habe ich mir heute auch gewünscht. Brille konnte mann total vergessen, entweder Beschlagen oder zugematscht. So blieb nur so 80 km den modder in das Gesicht und die Augen fliegen zu lassen.


----------



## OliT (30. April 2006)

Werft mal eben einen Blick auf http://www.mega-sports.de/. Da hatten wir ja noch richtig Glück gestern ...

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. April 2006)

Alter Schwede, das kanste wohl behaupten. 

Genauso gestaunt hab ich heute Morgen als ich mir meine neuen Bremsbeläge angeschaut habe.
Von dem Rennen so abgefahren das sogar die Haltebleche verbogen sind..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikka (30. April 2006)

Nennt mich Weichei.... aber für mich als Hobbyfahrer und Gelegenheitsmarathonfahrer waren die Bedingungen echt Hardcore. Besonders meine kalten Füsse waren Horror.
Nächstes Jahr hab ich Überschuhe dabei.

Meine Hochachtung an die Leute die bei solchen Umständen noch 23+ Schnitte fahren....

Ich hab nix gegen Schlamm aber das war mir ne Ecke zuviel gestern...

Gruss Mikka


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. April 2006)

Jo Füße und Hände. 
Hab im Winter schon einiges Durchgemacht aber so gefroren und gelitten wie gestern habe ich noch nie.

5 Km vor dem Ziel hatte ich einen Chainsuck in Sundern auf der Strasse und hab mich mit 30Kmh voll zerschellt. Anschließend habe ich 5 min gabraucht um dem Alien mit den Klammen Fingern aus dem Cammelback zu fummeln un den Lenker zu richten. Dannach wurde der letzte Anstieg nochmal richtig zur Qual..


----------



## Wave (30. April 2006)

mir tuen meine hände immernoch weh...oder kanns von der party gestern abend kommen?!?!?


----------



## Wave (30. April 2006)




----------



## Becci (30. April 2006)

also gegen den matsch gestern hatte ich gar nichts..ist eben mein bevorzugtes terrain   und so hatte ich gestern nur mit der verflixten kälte zu kämpfen,zum glück gings immer wieder hoch wenn mir wieder kalt wurde  

meine bewunderung an diejenigen,die 100km gefahren sind ,mir haben meine 50 schon gereicht,und mein ziel unter 4std zu bleiben habe ich auch erreicht.

gruß
becci


----------



## BastiFantasti (30. April 2006)

Also ich muss mich als Weichei outen  ! Fand die Bedingungen gestern schon recht hart... aber hauptsache angekommen...!

Meine Schaltung war zu meinem Pech schon bei km 5. kaputt, warum passiert so etwas eigentlich nie im Training, sondern dann wenn es drauf ankommt??? 

Naja wenn ich mein bike nicht so lieben würde hätte ich es spätestens nach 40km auf der Stelle verschrottet.

P.S. Wenn jemand einen Schwarzen Specialized Handschuh findet, das ist meiner, hatte Gestern Abend nur noch einen! 

Gruß
Basti


----------



## 4XRacerPB (30. April 2006)

kalt???
ich bin in kurzen sachen los.......


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (30. April 2006)

4XRacerPB schrieb:
			
		

> kalt???
> ich bin in kurzen sachen los.......




Selber schuld!
Ach und wenn du damit sagen willst das du ein harter Kerl bist, so kann ich nur erwieder das es einfach nur dumm ist. Deinem Körper wird das nicht gerade gut tun.


----------



## tedeschino (30. April 2006)

Die Kälte war schon echt hart. Nach 20 KM habe ich vor lauter Kälte weder Nässe, noch die Anstrengung gespürt.
Bin trotzdem sehr gut durchgekommen.(ohne Schutzbleche)
Finde die Veranstaltung seit Jahren echt prima.
Gut organisiert und eine tolle Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (30. April 2006)

nee eigentlich nicht aber ich schwitz mich schon tot wenn ich ne kiste wasser ausm auto heb....
und nein ich hab keine erkältung...
aber ich fands auch gut....


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. April 2006)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:
			
		

> Selber schuld!
> Ach und wenn du damit sagen willst das du ein harter Kerl bist, so kann ich nur erwieder das es einfach nur dumm ist. Deinem Körper wird das nicht gerade gut tun.



Was ist daran nur dumm? für mich ist es viel dümmer Hunderte von km in nassen Beinlingen den Fahrwind ausgesetzt zu sein.
Da ist eine kurze Hose mit muskelöl auf den Beinen die beste Wahl, die Profis machen es vor
Das man nicht im Trikot ohne Jacke fährt solte dabei ja vorausgesetzt sein.

Und was meinst du mit körper nicht gerade gut tun? Also selbst normales Tourenfahren ist der gesundheit nicht umgedingt förderlich. Von ner Transalp Challenge ganz abgesehen, Arbeit Kinder Alltag...fördert alles die Gesundheit nicht.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (1. Mai 2006)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist daran nur dumm? für mich ist es viel dümmer Hunderte von km in nassen Beinlingen den Fahrwind ausgesetzt zu sein.
> Da ist eine kurze Hose mit muskelöl auf den Beinen die beste Wahl, die Profis machen es vor
> Das man nicht im Trikot ohne Jacke fährt solte dabei ja vorausgesetzt sein.
> 
> Und was meinst du mit körper nicht gerade gut tun? Also selbst normales Tourenfahren ist der gesundheit nicht umgedingt förderlich. Von ner Transalp Challenge ganz abgesehen, Arbeit Kinder Alltag...fördert alles die Gesundheit nicht.




Naja wenn das die Profis machen, dann kann das ja nur richitg sein!

Deinen letzten Absatz verstehe ich nicht, aber ich glaube den verstehst du selber nicht, ist nämlich Blödsinn. 
Und zur Kälte, dadurch das deine äußeren Gliedmaße abkühlen nimmt die Durchblutung inerhalb der Gelenke ab und dadurch gibt die Subintima weniger Synovialflüssigkeit (Gelenkschmiere) ab. Außerdem neigt kalte Muskulatur schneller zu einer Verletzung.
Ich denke das eine lange Hose auch wenn sie nass ist die Körperwärme besser isoliert, als nackte Beine. Stichwort: Konvektion und Verdunstungskälte


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (1. Mai 2006)

> Ich denke das eine lange Hose auch wenn sie nass ist die Körperwärme besser isoliert, als nackte Beine. Stichwort: Konvektion und Verdunstungskälte



Hmm also zumindest auf der Strasse kann ich mir das schwer vorstellen. 
Daselbe ist mit demn Handschuhen, bei regen ist es wesentlich angenehmer die auszuziehen als mit den nassen dinger an der zugluft zumindest ab 10 grad abwärts.
So sind meine bisherigen erfahrungen.

Und ich denke mal die Profis werden schon wissen was die da machen und was für ihre Gesundheit am besten ist, deshalb orientiere ich mich daran.

Da hab ich noch keinen In Gore Tex Hose oder Beinlingen bei solch einem Wetter fahren sehen.


----------



## Deleted52588 (1. Mai 2006)

war mal wieder ein super Rennen, Matsch liegt mir einfach nur Kälte macht mich fertig.


----------



## Näthinator (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

auch wir waren bei Schlammschlacht !

Anbei der Erlebnissbericht !    

http://www.ostwest-express.de

Unter Rennbericht/Startseite

Bilder haben wir auch dabei !

Lieben Gruß

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (2. Mai 2006)

Nur dreckige Biker sind glückliche Biker....
P.s.: kurze Sachen....
manche Menschen haben eben ein anderes Temperaturempfinden wie andere....


----------



## olaf flachland (2. Mai 2006)

Ich fand das Rennen klasse. Allerdings befanden sich meine Finger im Clinch mit dem restlichen Wohlbefinden. Das wurde bei km 40 so schlimm, daß ich nur noch mit der gegenüberliegenden, zur Faust geformten Hand hochschalten konnte, da ich kein Gefühl mehr in den Fingern hatte.
Naja, die Sicht durch die Brille war auch nicht die Beste und ich hätte mich bei einigen Abfahrten nicht über einen Abflug beschweren dürfen. Aber....no risk, no fun 
Das einzige, was ich beim Rennen nicht gut fand, war die Tatsache, daß man bei ner 100 Anmeldung nicht für die 55km Runde gewertet wurde. Als ich durchs Ziel wollte, wurde ich mit einigen anderen von den Organisatoren daran gehindert. Was sollte das denn? Wollte man die Idioten, die sich für 100km angemeldet haben (also ich), in den Tod treiben? 
Sonst klasse Strecke, genügend Futter unterwegs und respektabel viel Schlamm. Da kommt selbst Willingen nicht mit.

P.S: Die Organisatoren sollten außerdem mal ihre Anfahrtsbeschreibung selbst "erfahren". Von Westen kommend ist sie nicht ausreichend.


----------



## Wave (2. Mai 2006)

westen ist wo? aus welcher richtung meinst du?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. Mai 2006)

Also wir sind dieses Jahr zum 2. mal aus Westen nach Sundern angereist, und beidemale war die Beschreibung völlig ausreichend. 

Obwohl meine Künste als Auto Navigator auch nicht die Besten sind.


----------



## olaf flachland (3. Mai 2006)

Es steht dort geschrieben:
Abfahrt Hemer, durch das Hönnetal Richtung Balver. Wenn Du Abfährst, steht aber leider links noch rechts etwas von Hönnetal, noch Balver. Ich bin links, da es rechts anscheinend in den Ort ging und dann wäre ich verloren gewesen, hätte ich nicht vor mir einen Installateur aus Balver gehabt.

Ist nicht viel, aber ein weiteres kleines Detail würde helfen. 
P.S: Ich war das erste mal dort und kenne die Gegend auch nicht von Radtouren.


----------



## Becci (3. Mai 2006)

..ein paar holländer hatten wohl auch ihre probs...wir wollten uns erst ihnen anschließen bis sie irgendwann ziemlich ratlos am strassenrand hielten ;-)


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (3. Mai 2006)

Ja gut das stimmt, muß auch gestehen das ich halt nach Karte und Beschreibung dem Weg angesagt hab. Auf der karte konnte ich sehen in welcher Richtung das Hönnertal lag.


----------



## olaf flachland (3. Mai 2006)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:
			
		

> Ja gut das stimmt, muß auch gestehen das ich halt nach Karte und Beschreibung dem Weg angesagt hab. Auf der karte konnte ich sehen in welcher Richtung das Hönnertal lag.




Cheffe, kennst Du ne Abkürzung bei dem Rennen, oder warum brauchtest Du nur 1400 Hmeter für die 102 km? Betrug!!!!


----------



## Wave (3. Mai 2006)

mmh, wenn ich irgendwo hin fahre ist immer eine karte im auto...soll helfen


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (3. Mai 2006)

He he kleiner Tippfehler. 
Das wetter heute kann einen wieder die Zornesröte ins Gesicht treiben, hätte das nicht Samstag so sein können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (4. Mai 2006)

was  nicht tötet härtet ab....


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (4. Mai 2006)

Meine Bremsbeläge hat es devinitiv getötet, und ich darf jetzt vor dem Wochenende neue Kaufen


----------



## 4XRacerPB (4. Mai 2006)

ich hab vorher neue gekauft.....


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (4. Mai 2006)

Die waren vor dem rennen gerade eingebremst..Also quasi neu


----------



## Wave (5. Mai 2006)




----------



## 4XRacerPB (5. Mai 2006)

was hast denn für bremsbeläge??ich hab seit 1800 km original magura julie drauf und die müssen immer noch nicht runter....


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (6. Mai 2006)

Shimano Xt, aber ich wurde in der richtung schon vorgewarnt. Von meiner Hope Kenne ich das auch nicht...


----------



## 4XRacerPB (6. Mai 2006)

ähm...sollter der fahrer mit der startnr 1098 seine Bilder nicht finden auf der seite soll er doch mal bitte nr 1092 eingeben.......


----------

